# Just in case you didn't see these



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

It seems that Russia, China and the USofA are in a big game of chicken. Let's see who'll blink first. In Syria we've got US and Russian war planes flying the Skys over Syria striking various and sundry "rebel /ISIS" positions. With some jack ass in the Pentagon saying we'll defend our CIA backed rebels. And on the other side of the globe we've got US warships challenging the Chinese man-made islands for control of a disputed area.

It won't take much before we could have US servicemen & women trading bullets with our trading partners.

Not from some book, but real world information.

Ya'll stay safe ya hear


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not from some book? What does that mean?

I'm thinking there is a book involved; a playbook.

Things seem so orchestrated. From Obama insuring the jihadists would flourish, to Obama making sure Iran would get everything they want in the nuclear deal to Russia, with Iran, strolling into Syria and taking control.

Things seem to convenient.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another interesting thing is the Chinese carrier that has entered the Syrian situation. The Chinese are going to be using their J-15s from the carrier.

Extremely interesting.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken $hit will drop from the oval office. The only attacks made are on those who can not hit back. Drones on Muslims, verbal assaults on the Republicans, kill the unborn, etcetera. I predict that the 12th Imam like any other bully, will retreat from any red line concerning Iran, China or Russia.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This Book Maybe?

https://archive.org/stream/RulesForRadicals/RulesForRadicals_djvu.txt


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Who is China there supporting in this whole mess?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm assuming defend our rebels is double speak that really means prepare for more Syrian refugees. At this point I don't see much else happening.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

China is supporting China. In all seriousness I think their addition of the ship to Syria is a direct intended slam on Obama. The one thing I like out of this is hopefully Russia and China get the ire of radical Islam instead of us. What I fear is an empowered Iran decides to go after Israel and then we are in it.



cdell said:


> Who is China there supporting in this whole mess?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

cdell said:


> Who is China there supporting in this whole mess?


Oil. Iranian oil. China has sold missiles to Iran for a long time. Let us not forget the influence Chia has with Not Korea and its deals with Iran.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

To me it ain't all that hard to figure out, Russia and China are huge countries, and they will take their place as world powers. 
And it will be a rough and rugged, they are playing for keeps, and the US is not. 
America is divided between people who are looking for a place to hide and those that want to remain a world power. 

And, as it stands, the ones who want to hide are ascendant, and have more sway that the fighters do.
We can lose our place as a world power, and all we need to do, is to keep doing what Obama has done, retreat and keep retreating.
And, once we lose it, we won't get it back, decline will become self-fulfilling. No nation has ever re-claimed a great stature after they lost it.

Look at Great Britain and France as two examples, they were world empires. Then slowly they became weakened, and lost their power.
No one looks at them as anything to fear, but they ruled the world in the 18th-19th century.
Look at both countries after WWI, they went to sleep. Then Hitler pounced, and France went down like old man in a boxing match.
England was saved by American intervention, and not by its own muscle. Now, it looks like America is next, we have people who are too stupid to learn.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> ...
> We can lose our place as a world power, and all we need to do, is to keep doing what Obama has done, retreat and keep retreating.
> And, once we lose it, we won't get it back, decline will become self-fulfilling.


I think its already lost.


----------

